# Ummmmm???



## Gadawg (Jul 28, 2018)

https://health.usnews.com/wellness/...e-effects-of-testosterone-replacement-therapy


why even write the article if you de-bunk all the risks after stating the risks???


----------



## Viduus (Jul 28, 2018)

I actually agree with a lot of these. (Not the “roid rage” one)

I think there are side effects you need to conscientiously manage. Test-> DHT that could lead to benign prostate enlargement for example. Not the end of the world but worth keeping some awareness of”

I will say I’ve felt better on it but definitely not to the same extent people like Jin have. As Zilla pointed out to me, I might have an anti-estrogen need more then a TRT need. All information we can use to make the decision of life-long TRT is worth it.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 28, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I actually agree with a lot of these. (Not the “roid rage” one)
> 
> I think they’re side effects you need to conscientiously manage. Test-> DHT that could lead to benign prostate enlargement for example. Not the end of the world but worth keeping some awareness of”
> 
> I will say I’ve felt better on it but definitely not to the same extent people like Jin have. As Zilla pointed out to me, I might have an anti-estrogen need more then a TRT need. All information we can use to make the decision if life-long TRT is worth it.



Ive had the same exp so far vid, ive felt better, i guess, but it hasnt been anything dramatic or even close to it but im also on a lower dose too. Hoping to get it jumped up a bit with my follow up.

as far as the OP, if they didnt do it that way they probably would have gotten shit from the tons of clinics and TRT docs in the country and were trying to avoid that.  Just a guess


----------



## Jin (Jul 28, 2018)

I'd rather die 20 years earlier than feel like I did with low testosterone. 

I Checked every possibility besides low t for my symptoms. 

I am MUCH calmer and less temperamental on high doses of hormone than on less or none. 

When i I experinece frequent urination I know it's time for an ai. This solves the issue. 

Trt for life.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> I'd rather die 20 years earlier than feel like I did with low testosterone.
> 
> I Checked every possibility besides low t for my symptoms.
> 
> ...



Automatondan has mentioned similar things to me in private. I’m just being honest with myself that guys like the two of you have a true need for it. So far I put myself in the “desire” camp and not the “need” one. (Not that I want to go back!)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm here for a good time not a long time


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 28, 2018)

Quite a bit of bullshit in that article.  I won't f go through each point, but there's very little to agree with there.  Example:  with respect to BPH, 50% of males over 50 are going to have BPH, that number increases to 80% with age and this is without test replacement.  And the "roid rage" is nonsense.  Convenient excuse for assholes.
Not to sound conspiratorially minded, but how many millions of women in America are on estrogen replacement? But men want to improve their quality of life.. .ah hell no, we can't have that.  Lock that shit up like heroin....

Ok, rant over, time to train


----------



## snake (Jul 28, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Quite a bit of bullshit in that article.  I won't f go through each point, but there's very little to agree with there.  Example:  with respect to BPH, 50% of males over 50 are going to have BPH, that number increases to 80% with age and this is without test replacement.  And the "roid rage" is nonsense.  Convenient excuse for assholes.
> Not to sound conspiratorially minded, but how many millions of women in America are on estrogen replacement? But men want to improve their quality of life.. .ah hell no, we can't have that.  Lock that shit up like heroin....
> 
> Ok, rant over, time to train


 Go get em Bricks.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 28, 2018)

I see people say all the time "Id rather live a shorter life and feel better" but I cant really find any real studies that would show that trt doses of test would shorten anyone's life.  Seems it would lengthen it in most cases. What am I missing here?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 28, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I see people say all the time "Id rather live a shorter life and feel better" but I cant really find any real studies that would show that trt doses of test would shorten anyone's life.  Seems it would lengthen it in most cases. What am I missing here?



My PCP quoted some old Harvard Medical Journal article, which he keeps in his office, that claimed that people lived a shorter life on TRT and had higher risk of stroke while also touting the Androgel class action lawsuit...  Granted, at the end of that Harvard Medical Journal article it even states that they did NOT evaluate the health of the people who were taking testosterone and one shouldn't rely on the article for increased risk of stroke or death because their initial health assessment was not known.  Seems like more fake news to me...  

Eff it, he's a beta male cuck who only treats total testosterone in his patients without regards to the free level and I had to explain to him what my high SHBG meant.  Essentially, my naturally high SHBG ensures that I will have low free testosterone at a total testosterone level of 500 to 600, like he is accustomed to prescribing.  Lucky for me, he doesn't prescribe my TRT protocol.  I'm of the mantra that if I don't like my doctor, I will change my doctor, lol.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 29, 2018)

Id like to see a doctor say that sly stallone is less healthy than the avg 70 year old American bc of his "drug" use.......


----------

